# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  #19751 - Νέος Κόμβος Μενίδι

## krin

Καλησπέρα σας,

Διαβάζω εδώ και αρκετό καιρό για το awmn και αποφάσισα να συνδεθώ σαν κόμβος απευθείας και όχι σαν πελάτης. Έχω πάρει μία κεραία AirGrid M5 27αρα και περιμένω άλλες 2 για τον κόμβο. Ψάχνω να δω στην περιοχή με ποιόν θα μπορέσω να κάνω link. Αν έχει κανείς διαθέσιμο if ας μου πει για να δούμε αν βγαίνει link ή όχι.

#19751 @ http://wind.awmn.net

Κάθε βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη.

Ευχαριστώ,

----------


## θανάσης

Καλώς ήρθες στο δίκτυο Krim και καλή επιτυχία στα καινούργια σου link
Δεν ξέρω αν το (router antena) με λειτουργικό από την uniquiti μπορεί να κάνει και για τη δρομολόγηση του δικτύου, και αν μπορείς να βάλεις άλλο λειτουργικό.
Edit: Το είδα μπορεί να πάρει qpenwrt http://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/ubiquiti/airgrid

----------


## krin

Σε ελέγχους που έχω κάνει με έναν φίλο λειτουργεί μια χαρά. Αν βέβαια υπάρχει πρόβλημα μπορούμε να βάλουμε κάτι άλλο, αλλά θα προτιμούσα το λειτουργικό που έχει ήδη επάνω η κεραία.

----------


## devilman

φίλε μου η συγκεκριμενη κεραι που πήρες συνδυάζεται πολύ καλά με αλλη ομοια της και χτυπάει ταχύτητες των 100mbit αλλιώς γύρω στα 25 αν συνδυαστεί με αλλον εξοπλισμό αλλης εταιρείας.Τώρα ναι μεν για την πρώτη σου διασύνδεση δεν θα χρεαστείς τίποτα για την δρομολόγηση αλλά απο τη στιγμή που θα βγάλέις και άλλο λίνκ τότε εγώ σου προτείνω να πάρεις και μια συσκευή η οποιά θα σου κάνει την δρομολόγηση για παράδειγμα ενα routerboard 750g( gigabit lan).πρίν προχωρήσεις και σε αγορά αλλου εξοπλισμού κανε ενα scan με την κεραία αυτή και όποιον πιάσεις στείλε του ενα μήνυμα μέσω του wind.awmn.net
καθώ και μεσω αυτόυ του forum ετσι ο απέναντι θα σε προσανατολίσει καλύτερα και στις ρυθμίσεις αλλά και στο τί ειναι καλύτερο να πάρεις για να επιτευθεί η ζεύξη

----------


## klarabel

Καλώς ήλθες. Αν έχεις εξοπλισμό έτοιμο και στημένο είναι πολύ κοντά σου ο Bwoolf ( #7779 ) και έχει ελεύθερο interface. 
Είσαστε κάτι λιγότερο απο 1km και μπορείτε να βγάλετε λογικά άριστο λίνκ.

----------


## xtnd

> Καλώς ήλθες. Αν έχεις εξοπλισμό έτοιμο και στημένο είναι πολύ κοντά σου ο Bwoolf ( #7779 ) και έχει ελεύθερο interface. 
> Είσαστε κάτι λιγότερο απο 1km και μπορείτε να βγάλετε λογικά άριστο λίνκ.


klarabel έχω στείλει email εγώ για τον krin αλλά δεν υπάρχει απάντηση μέχρι τώρα.

----------


## manol01

Καλημέρα, klarabel μην ξεχνας και μένα, να βάλουμε σε μια σειρα και το δικό μου link,μιας και ο καιρός τώρα μας έχει απαλλάξει από το ψοφόκρυο.

----------

